

Growing SocialCam Is The Latest Alum Startup Returning To YC - mwseibel
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/30/socialcamyc/

======
dlevine
Why did SocialCam split off from JustinTV? Did JustinTV turn into TwitchTV and
then divest SocialCam since it wasn't directly related to the direction the
company was going in?

~~~
emmett
That's pretty much the reason, yes.

Justin.tv and TwitchTV are very similar, both technically and in terms of UI.

Socialcam, while related, doesn't really share so much. It made more sense as
a separate company.

------
ldayley
This seems in line with YC's expressed desire to 'kill Hollywood'. Keeping
peoples' attention off of Hollywood-owned content is the first step.

~~~
peterhunt
Sorry, I don't think that videos filmed with Socialcam are going to compete
with big-budget Hollywood flicks. Socialcam is much more about telling your
own personal story and recording your life, not entertainment.

